# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  مَتْنُ الأَرْبَعِين النَّوَوِيَّةِ لِلإِمامِ النَّوَوِيِّ ورد ومشكول كتبه محمود داود

## محمود داود دسوقي خطابي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا مَتْنُ الأَرْبَعِين النَّوَوِيَّةِ لِلإِمامِ النَّوَوِيِّ  رحمه الله تعالى ورد ومشكول كتبه محمود داوددسوقي خطابي 
مَتْنُ الأَرْبَعِين النَّوَوِيَّةِ لِعالِمِ الزُّهَّادِ وَزَاهِدِ الْعُلَماءِالإِمامِ النَّوَوِيِّ[المولود سنة 631هـ والمُتَوَفَّى سنة676هـ رحمه الله تعالى]الحديث الأول: إنما الأعمال بالنياتعََنْ أميرِ المؤمنينَ أبي حفصٍ عُمَرَ بْنَ الْخَطَّابِ t قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ rيَقُولُ: « إِنَّمَا الأَعْمَالُ بِالنِّيَّاتِ، وَإِنَّمَا لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مَا نَوَى ، فَمَنْ كَانَتْ هِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى دُنْيَا يُصِيبُهَا أَوْ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ يَنْكِحُهَا فَهِجْرَتُهُ إِلَى مَا هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِ » . رواه إماما المُحدِّثين:أبو عبد الله محمد بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن المغيرة بن بَرْدِزْبَهْ البخاريُّ وأبو الحسين مسلم بن الحجاج بن مسلم القُشَيْريُّ النَّيْسابُورِي  ُّ  في صَحِيحَيْهِماال  ذَّيْنِ هما أصح الكتب المُصَنَّفَةِ.

الحديث الثاني:مراتب الدِّين الإسلامي وأشراط الساعةعَنْ عُمَرَ بْنِ الْخَطَّابِtقَالَ بَيْنَمَا نَحْنُ عِنْدَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ rذَاتَ يَوْمٍ إِذْ طَلَعَ عَلَيْنَا رَجُلٌ شَدِيدُ بَيَاضِ الثِّيَابِ شَدِيدُ سَوَادِ الشَّعَرِ لاَ يُرَى عَلَيْهِ أَثَرُ السَّفَرِ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ مِنَّا أَحَدٌ حَتَّى جَلَسَ إِلَى النبي rفَأَسْنَدَ رُكْبَتَيْهِ إِلَى رُكْبَتَيْهِ وَوَضَعَ كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى فَخِذَيْهِ وَقَالَ يَا مُحَمَّدُ أَخْبِرْنِى عَنِ الإِسْلاَمِ. فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r: « الإِسْلاَمُ أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَتُقِيمَ الصَّلاَةَ وَتُؤْتِىَ الزَّكَاةَ وَتَصُومَ رَمَضَانَ وَتَحُجَّ الْبَيْتَ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ إِلَيْهِ سَبِيلاً. قَالَ صَدَقْتَ. قَالَ فَعَجِبْنَا لَهُ يَسْأَلُهُ وَيُصَدِّقُهُ. قَالَ فَأَخْبِرْنِى عَنِ الإِيمَانِ. قَالَ « أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلاَئِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَتُؤْمِنَ بِالْقَدَر خَيْرِهِ وَشَرِّهِ ». قَالَ صَدَقْتَ. قَالَ فَأَخْبِرْنِى عَنِ الإِحْسَانِ. قَالَ « أَنْ تَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ كَأَنَّكَ تَرَاهُ فَإِنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَرَاهُ فَإِنَّهُ يَرَاكَ ». قَالَ فَأَخْبِرْنِى عَنِ السَّاعَةِ. قَالَ « مَا الْمَسْئُولُ عَنْهَا بِأَعْلَمَ مِنَ السَّائِلِ ». قَالَ فَأَخْبِرْنِى عَنْ أَمَارَتِهَا. قَالَ « أَنْ تَلِدَ الأَمَةُ رَبَّتَهَا وَأَنْ تَرَى الْحُفَاةَ الْعُرَاةَ الْعَالَةَ رِعَاءَ الشَّاءِ يَتَطَاوَلُونَ فِى الْبُنْيَانِ ». قَالَ ثُمَّ انْطَلَقَ فَلَبِثْتُ مَلِيًّا ثُمَّ قَالَ لِى « يَا عُمَرُ أَتَدْرِى مَنِ السَّائِلُ ». قُلْتُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَعْلَمُ. قَالَ « فَإِنَّهُ جِبْرِيلُ أَتَاكُمْ يُعَلِّمُكُمْ دِينَكُمْ ».رواه مسلم
الحديث الثالث:أركان الإسلام عَنْ أََبِِي عَبْدِ الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عُمَرَب قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r:« بُنِىَ الإِسْلاَمُ عَلَى خَمْسٍ شَهَادَةِ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ، وَإِقَامِ الصَّلاَةِ ، وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ ، وَالْحَجِّ ، وَصَوْمِ رَمَضَانَ » . رواه البخاري ومسلمالحديث الرابع:مراحل خَلْقِ الإنسان وخاتمته عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعوُدٍtقَالَ: حَدَّثَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r وَهُوَ الصَّادِقُ الْمَصْدُوقُ: « إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ يُجْمَعُ خَلْقُهُ فِى بَطْنِ أُمِّهِ أَرْبَعِينَ يَوْمًا ثُمَّ يَكُونُ فِى ذَلِكَ عَلَقَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يَكُونُ فِى ذَلِكَ مُضْغَةً مِثْلَ ذَلِكَ ثُمَّ يُرْسَلُ الْمَلَكُ فَيَنْفُخُ فِيهِ الرُّوحَ وَيُؤْمَرُ بِأَرْبَعِ كَلِمَاتٍ بِكَتْبِ رِزْقِهِ وَأَجَلِهِ وَعَمَلِهِ وَشَقِىٌّ أَوْ سَعِيدٌ فَوَالَّذِى لاَ إِلَهَ غَيْرُهُ إِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلاَّ ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا وَإِنَّ أَحَدَكُمْ لَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ النَّارِ حَتَّى مَا يَكُونَ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَهَا إِلاَّ ذِرَاعٌ فَيَسْبِقُ عَلَيْهِ الْكِتَابُ فَيَعْمَلُ بِعَمَلِ أَهْلِ الْجَنَّةِ فَيَدْخُلُهَا ». رواه البخاري ومسلمالحديث الخامس:البدع المُحْدَثَةُ في الدِّيْنِ مردودةعَنْ أُمِّ المُؤْمِنِيْنَ أُمِّ عَبْدِ اللهِ عَائِشَةَ ل قَالَتْ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r« مَنْ أَحْدَثَ فِى أَمْرِنَا هَذَا مَا لَيْسَ مِنْهُ فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ». رواه البخاري ومسلم وفي رواية لمسلم: « مَنْ عَمِلَ عَمَلاً لَيْسَ عَلَيْهِ أَمْرُنَا فَهُوَ رَدٌّ ».
الحديث السادس:الحلال والحرام والمشتبهات ومنزلة القلب عَنِ النُّعْمَانِ بْنِ بَشِيرٍ ب قَالَ : سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r يَقُولُ : « إِنَّ الْحَلاَلَ بَيِّنٌ وَإِنَّ الْحَرَامَ بَيِّنٌ وَبَيْنَهُمَا مُشْتَبِهَاتٌ لاَ يَعْلَمُهُنَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَمَنِ اتَّقَى الشُّبُهَاتِ اسْتَبْرَأَ لِدِينِهِ وَعِرْضِهِ وَمَنْ وَقَعَ فِى الشُّبُهَاتِ وَقَعَ فِى الْحَرَامِ كَالرَّاعِى يَرْعَى حَوْلَ الْحِمَى يُوشِكُ أَنْ يَرْتَعَ فِيهِ أَلاَ وَإِنَّ لِكُلِّ مَلِكٍ حِمًى أَلاَ وَإِنَّ حِمَى اللَّهِ مَحَارِمُهُ أَلاَ وَإِنَّ فِى الْجَسَدِ مُضْغَةً إِذَا صَلَحَتْ صَلَحَ الْجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ وَإِذَا فَسَدَتْ فَسَدَ الْجَسَدُ كُلُّهُ أَلاَ وَهِىَ الْقَلْبُ ». رواه البخاري ومسلمالحديث السابع:الدِّيْن   النصيحةُ   عَنْ تَمِيمٍ الدَّارِيِّ tأَنَّ النَّبِي َّr قَالَ: « الدِّينُ النَّصِيحَةُ » قُلْنَا لِمَنْ؟ قَالَ « لِلَّهِ وَلِكِتَابِهِ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلأَئِمَّةِ الْمُسْلِمِينَ وَعَامَّتِهِمْ ». رواه مسلم
                          الحديث الثامن:الدماء معصومة إلا بحق الإسلام
عَن ِابْنِ عُمَرَ ب قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r :« أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أُقَاتِلَ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَشْهَدُوا أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَأَنَّ مُحَمَّدًا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلاَةَ وَيُؤْتُوا الزَّكَاةَ فَإِذَا فَعَلُوا عَصَمُوا مِنِّى دِمَاءَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلاَّ بِحَقِّ الإِسْلامِ وَحِسَابُهُمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تعالى ». رواه البخاري ومسلمالحديث التاسع: وجوب اتِّباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وترك مخالفته عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ  عَبْدِ الرحمن بْنِ صَخْرٍ t قال: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r يَقُولُ :« مَا نَهَيْتُكُمْ عَنْهُ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ وَمَا أَمَرْتُكُمْ بِهِ فَافْعَلُوا مِنْهُ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ فَإِنَّمَا أَهْلَكَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ كَثْرَةُ مَسَائِلِهِمْ وَاخْتِلاَفُهُم  ْ عَلَى أَنْبِيَائِهِمْ ». رواه البخاري ومسلمالحديث العاشر:إن الله تعالى طيبٌ لا يقبل إلا طيباً عََنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَt قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r :« أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ طَيِّبٌ لاَ يَقْبَلُ إِلاَّ طَيِّبًا وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ أَمَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِمَا أَمَرَ بِهِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ فَقَالَ :ﭽ ﮡ  ﮢ  ﮣ     ﮤ  ﮥ  ﮦ  ﮧﮨ  ﮩ  ﮪ     ﮫ  ﮬ    ﭼالمؤمنون: ٥١وَقَالَ: ﭽ ﭽ  ﭾ  ﭿ  ﮀ  ﮁ  ﮂ  ﮃ  ﮄ   ﮅ  ﮆ  ﮇ  ﮈ  ﮉ    ﮊ    ﭼالبقرة: ١٧٢ثُمَّ ذَكَرَ الرَّجُلَ يُطِيلُ السَّفَرَ أَشْعَثَ أَغْبَرَ يَمُدُّ يَدَيْهِ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ يَا رَبِّ يَا رَبِّ وَمَطْعَمُهُ حَرَامٌ وَمَشْرَبُهُ حَرَامٌ وَمَلْبَسُهُ حَرَامٌ وَغُذِىَ بِالْحَرَامِ فَأَنَّى يُسْتَجَابُ لِذَلِكَ؟! ». رواه مسلم

الحديث الحادي عشر:دَعْ ما يريبك عَنْ أَبِي مُحَمَّدٍ الحسنِ بنِ عليٍّ بنِ أبي طالب سِبْطِ رسول اللهrورَيْحانتهب قَالَ: حَفِظْتُ مِنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ r:« دَعْ مَا يَرِيبُكَ إِلَى مَا لاَ يَرِيبُكَ». رواه التِّرْمِذِيُّ والنَّسائي وقَالَ. التِّرْمِذِيُّ :حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ.الحديث الثاني عشر:مِنْ حُسْنِ إسلام المرء تركه ما لا يعنيهعَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَt قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r:« مِنْ حُسْنِ إِسْلاَمِ الْمَرْءِ تَرْكُهُ مَا لاَ يَعْنِيهِ»
 حديث حسن رواه التِّرْمِذِيُّ وغيرههكذا.الحديث الثالث عشر:الأُخُوَّةُ الحقيقيةُعَنْ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ أَنَسِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ t خَادِمِ رسول اللهr عَنِ النَّبِيِّ r قَالَ: « لاَ يُؤْمِنُ أَحَدُكُمْحَتَّى يُحِبَّ لأَخِيهِ - أَوْ قَالَ لِجَارِهِ - مَا يُحِبُّ لِنَفْسِهِ ».رواه البخاري ومسلم
الحديث الرابع عشر:ثلاثة أمور يحِلُّ بهن دَمُ المسلمعَنْ ابْنِ مَسْعُود ٍtقَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r:« لاَ يَحِلُّ دَمُ امْرِئٍ مُسْلِمٍ يَشْهَدُ أَنْ لاَ إِلَهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَأَنِّى رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلاَّ بِإِحْدَى ثَلاَثٍ الثَّيِّبُ الزَّانِ وَالنَّفْسُ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالتَّارِكُ لِدِينِهِ الْمُفَارِقُ لِلْجَمَاعَةِ ». رواه البخاري ومسلم 
الحديث الخامس عشر:صور من كمال الإيمان عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ t عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ rقَالَ :« مَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَلْيَقُلْ خَيْرًا أَوْ لِيَصْمُتْ وَمَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَلْيُكْرِمْ جَارَهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَلْيُكْرِمْ ضَيْفَهُ ». رواه البخاري ومسلم 
الحديث السادس عشر:النهي عن الغضب عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ t أَنَّ رَجُلاً قَالَ لِلنَّبِىِّ r:أَوْصِنِى . قَالَ: « لاَ تَغْضَبْ » . فَرَدَّدَ مِرَارًا ، قَالَ: « لاَ تَغْضَبْ » . رواه البخاريالحديث السابع عشر:كتب الله تعالى الإحسان على كل شىء  عَنْ أَبِي يَعْلَى شَدَّادِ بْنِ أَوْسٍ t عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ rقَالَ :« إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ الإِحْسَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَىْءٍ فَإِذَا قَتَلْتُمْ فَأَحْسِنُوا الْقِتْلَةَ وَإِذَا ذَبَحْتُمْ فَأَحْسِنُوا الذَّبْحَ وَلْيُحِدَّ أَحَدُكُمْ شَفْرَتَهُ فَلْيُرِحْ ذَبِيحَتَهُ ». رواه مسلم الحديث الثامن عشر:تقوى الله تعالى وحُسْنُ الخُلُقِ  عَنْ أَبِى ذَرٍّ جُنْدب بن جنادة وأبي عبد الرحمن مُعاذ بن جبل ب عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ r: « اتَّقِ اللَّهَ حَيْثُمَا كُنْتَ وَأَتْبِعِ السَّيِّئَةَ الْحَسَنَةَ تَمْحُهَا وَخَالِقِ النَّاسَ بِخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ ». رواه التِّرْمِذِيُّ وقال :حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ.  قَالَ وَفِى بعض النسخ: حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ.الحديث التاسع عشر: احفظِ الله تعالى يحْفَظْكَ
عَنِ أَبِي العباس عبد الله بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ب قَالَ: كُنْتُ خَلْفَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ r يَوْمًا فَقَالَ: « يَا غُلاَمُ إِنِّى أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ احْفَظِ اللَّهَ يَحْفَظْكَ احْفَظِ اللَّهَ تَجِدْهُ تُجَاهَكَ إِذَا سَأَلْتَ فَاسْأَلِ اللَّهَ وَإِذَا اسْتَعَنْتَ فَاسْتَعِنْ بِاللَّهِ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ الأُمَّةَ لَوِ اجْتَمَعَتْ عَلَى أَنْ يَنْفَعُوكَ بِشَىْءٍ لَمْ يَنْفَعُوكَ إِلاَّ بِشَىْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ لَكَ وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا عَلَى أَنْ يَضُرُّوكَ بِشَىْءٍ لَمْ يَضُرُّوكَ إِلاَّ بِشَىْءٍ قَدْ كَتَبَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ رُفِعَتِ الأَقْلاَمُ وَجَفَّتِ الصُّحُفُ ». رواه التِّرْمِذِيُّ وقال :حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ.  وفي رواية غير التِّرْمِذِيِّ : « يَا غُلاَمُ أَوْ يَا غُلَيِّمُ أَلاَ أُعَلِّمُكَ كَلِمَاتٍ يَنْفَعُكَ اللَّهُ بِهِنَّ ». فَقُلْتُ بَلَى. فَقَالَ « احْفَظِ اللَّهَ تَجِدْهُ أَمَامَكَ، تَعَرَّفْ إِلَيْهِ فِى الرَّخَاءِ يَعْرِفْكَ فِى الشِّدَّةِ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ مَاأَخْطَأَكَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُصِيْبَكَ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ لَمْ يَكُنْ لِيُخْطِئَكَ وَاعْلَمْ َأَنَّ النَّصْرَ مَعَ الصَّبْرِ وَأَنَّ الْفَرَجَ مَعَ الْكَرْبِ وَأَنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْراً ».
الحديث العشرون:الحياء عَنْ أَبي مَسْعُودٍ عُقْبَةَ بْنِ عمرٍو الأنصاريِّ t قَالَ: قَالَ النبي r :« إِنَّ مِمَّا أَدْرَكَ النَّاسُ مِنْ كَلاَمِ النُّبُوَّةِ ، إِذَا لَمْ تَسْتَحِ فَافْعَلْ مَا شِئْتَ » . رواه البخاري الحديث الحادي والعشرون:أهمية الإيمان والاستقامةعَنْ أَبِي عمرٍو- وقِيلَ:عَمْرَةَ سُفْيَانَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ الثَّقَفِىِّt قَالَ: قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: قُلْ لِى فِى الإِسْلاَمِ قَوْلاً لاَ أَسْأَلُ عَنْهُ أَحَدًا غَيْرَكَ قَالَ :« قُلْ: آمَنْتُ بِاللَّهِ فَاسْتَقِمْ ». رواه مسلم الحديث الثاني والعشرون:السبيل إلى الجنة عَنْ أَبِي عَبْدِ اللهِ جَابِر بْنٍِ عَبْدِ اللهِ ب أَنَّ رَجُلاً سَأَلَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r فَقَالَ: أَرَأَيْتَ إِذَا صليتُ الصَّلَوَاتِ الْمَكْتُوبَاتِ وَصُمْتُ رَمَضَانَ وَأَحْلَلْتُ الْحَلاَلَ وَحَرَّمْتُ الْحَرَامَ وَلَمْ أَزِدْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ شَيْئًا أَأَدْخُلُ الْجَنَّةَ ؟! قَالَ: « نَعَمْ ». رواه مسلم الحديث الثالث والعشرون:من جوامع كَلِمِ الرسول r  عَنْ أَبِى مَالِكٍ الحارثِ بْنِ عاصمٍ الأَشْعَرِىِّ t: قَالَ قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r :« الطُّهُورُ شَطْرُ الإِيمَانِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ تَمْلأُ الْمِيزَانَ. وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ تَمْلآنِ - أَوْ تَمْلأُ - مَا بَيْنَ السَّمَوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَالصَّلاَةُ نُورٌ وَالصَّدَقَةُ بُرْهَانٌ وَالصَّبْرُ ضِيَاءٌ وَالْقُرْآنُ حُجَّةٌ لَكَ أَوْ عَلَيْكَ كُلُّ النَّاسِ يَغْدُو فَبَائِعٌ نَفْسَهُ فَمُعْتِقُهَا أَوْ مُوبِقُهَا ». رواه مسلم 
الحديث الرابع والعشرون: تحريم الله تعالى للظلم عَنْ أَبِى ذَرّ الغِفاريِّ ٍt عَنِ النبي r فِيمَا رَوَى عَنِ اللَّهِ تَبَارَكَ وَتَعَالَى أَنَّهُ قَالَ: « يَا عِبَادِى إِنِّى حَرَّمْتُ الظُّلْمَ عَلَى نَفْسِى وَجَعَلْتُهُ بَيْنَكُمْ مُحَرَّمًا فَلاَ تَظَالَمُوا يَا عِبَادِى كُلُّكُمْ ضَالٌّ إِلاَّ مَنْ هَدَيْتُهُ فَاسْتَهْدُونِى أَهْدِكُمْ يَا عِبَادِى كُلُّكُمْ جَائِعٌ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَطْعَمْتُهُ فَاسْتَطْعِمُون  ِى أُطْعِمْكُمْ يَا عِبَادِى كُلُّكُمْ عَارٍ إِلاَّ مَنْ كَسَوْتُهُ فَاسْتَكْسُونِى أَكْسُكُمْ يَا عِبَادِى إِنَّكُمْ تُخْطِئُونَ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعًا فَاسْتَغْفِرُون  ِى أَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ يَا عِبَادِى إِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تَبْلُغُوا ضَرِّى فَتَضُرُّونِى وَلَنْ تَبْلُغُوا نَفْعِى فَتَنْفَعُونِى يَا عِبَادِى لَوْ أَنَّ أَوَّلَكُمْ وَآخِرَكُمْ وَإِنْسَكُمْ وَجِنَّكُمْ كَانُوا عَلَى أَتْقَى قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ مَا زَادَ ذَلِكَ فِى مُلْكِى شَيْئًا يَا عِبَادِى لَوْ أَنَّ أَوَّلَكُمْ وَآخِرَكُمْ وَإِنْسَكُمْ وَجِنَّكُمْ كَانُوا عَلَى أَفْجَرِ قَلْبِ رَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ مَا نَقَصَ ذَلِكَ مِنْ مُلْكِى شَيْئًا يَا عِبَادِى لَوْ أَنَّ أَوَّلَكُمْ وَآخِرَكُمْ وَإِنْسَكُمْ وَجِنَّكُمْ قَامُوا فِى صَعِيدٍ وَاحِدٍ فَسَأَلُونِى فَأَعْطَيْتُ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ مَسْأَلَتَهُ مَا نَقَصَ ذَلِكَ مِمَّا عِنْدِى إِلاَّ كَمَا يَنْقُصُ الْمِخْيَطُ إِذَا أُدْخِلَ الْبَحْرَ يَا عِبَادِى إِنَّمَا هِىَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ أُحْصِيهَا لَكُمْ ثُمَّ أُوَفِّيكُمْ إِيَّاهَا فَمَنْ وَجَدَ خَيْرًا فَلْيَحْمَدِ اللَّهَ وَمَنْ وَجَدَ غَيْرَ ذَلِكَ فَلاَ يَلُومَنَّ إِلاَّ نَفْسَهُ ». رواه مسلم الحديث الخامس والعشرون:فضل الله تعالى يؤتيه من يشاء عَنْ أَبِى ذَرٍّt أَيْضَاً أَنَّ نَاسًا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النبي rقَالُوا لِلنَّبِىِّ r:يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ذَهَبَ أَهْلُ الدُّثُورِ بِالأُجُورِ يُصَلُّونَ كَمَا نُصَلِّى وَيَصُومُونَ كَمَا نَصُومُ وَيَتَصَدَّقُون  َ بِفُضُولِ أَمْوَالِهِمْ. قَالَ: « أَوَلَيْسَ قَدْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مَا تَصَّدَّقُونَ إِنَّ بِكُلِّ تَسْبِيحَةٍ صَدَقَةً وَكُلِّ تَكْبِيرَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَكُلِّ تَحْمِيدَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَكُلِّ تَهْلِيلَةٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَأَمْرٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ صَدَقَةٌ وَنَهْىٌ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ صَدَقَةٌ وَفِى بُضْعِ أَحَدِكُمْ صَدَقَةٌ ». قَالُوا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: أَيَأْتِى أَحَدُنَا شَهْوَتَهُ وَيَكُونُ لَهُ فِيهَا أَجْر؟!ٌ قَالَ: « أَرَأَيْتُمْ لَوْ وَضَعَهَا فِى حَرَامٍ أَكَانَ عَلَيْهِ فِيهَا وِزْرٌ؟ فَكَذَلِكَ إِذَا وَضَعَهَا فِى الْحَلاَلِ كَانَ لَهُ أَجْرٌ ». رواه مسلم الحديث السادس والعشرون:الحث على فعل الخيرات عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ  tقَالَ:َقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r :« كُلُّ سُلاَمَى مِنَ النَّاسِ عَلَيْهِ صَدَقَةٌ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ تَطْلُعُ فِيهِ الشَّمْسُ - قَالَ - تَعْدِلُ بَيْنَ الاِثْنَيْنِ صَدَقَةٌ وَتُعِينُ الرَّجُلَ فِى دَابَّتِهِ فَتَحْمِلُهُ عَلَيْهَا أَوْ تَرْفَعُ لَهُ عَلَيْهَا مَتَاعَهُ صَدَقَةٌ - قَالَ - وَالْكَلِمَةُ الطَّيِّبَةُ صَدَقَةٌ وَكُلُّ خَطْوَةٍ تَمْشِيهَا إِلَى الصَّلاَةِ صَدَقَةٌ وَتُمِيطُ الأَذَى عَنِ الطَّرِيقِ صَدَقَةٌ ». رواه البخاري ومسلمالحديث السابع والعشرون:البِرّ   والإثمُ    عَنِ النَّوَّاسِ بْنِ سَمْعَانَ الأَنْصَارِىِّ t عَنِ النَّبِيِّ r َقَالَ :« الْبِرُّ حُسْنُ الْخُلُقِ وَالإِثْمُ مَا حَاكَ فِى صَدْرِكَ وَكَرِهْتَ أَنْ يَطَّلِعَ عَلَيْهِ النَّاسُ ». رواه مسلم وَعَنْ وَابِصَةَ بْنِ مَعْبَدٍ الأَسَدِىِّ t قَالَ :أَتَيْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r فَقَالَ: يَا وَابِصَةُ جِئْتَ تَسْأَلُنِى عَنِ الْبِرِّ ؟». فَقَالَ: نَعَمْ قال:« يَا وَابِصَةُ اسْتَفْتِ قَلْبَكَ :الْبِرُّ مَا اطْمَأَنَّتْ إِلَيْهِ النَّفْسُ ، وَالإِثْمُ مَا حَاكَ فِى النَّفْسِ وَتَرَدَّدَ فِى الصَّدْرِ وَإِنْ أَفْتَاكَ النَّاسُ وَأَفْتَوْكَ ». حديثٌ حسنٌ رُوِّيناه في مُسْنَدَيْ الإمامين: أحمدَ بْنِ حنبلٍ والدَّارِمِيِّ بإسناد حسن.الحديث الثامن والعشرون:موعظة بليغة عَنِ أَبِي نَجِيحٍ الْعِرْبَاضِ بْنِ سَارِيَةَ t قَالَ: وَعَظَنَا رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r مَوْعِظَةً بَلِيغَةً ذَرَفَتْ مِنْهَا الْعُيُونُ وَوَجِلَتْ مِنْهَا الْقُلُوبُ فَقَالَ رَجُلٌ: إِنَّ هَذِهِ مَوْعِظَةُ مُوَدِّعٍ فَمَاذَا تَعْهَدُ إِلَيْنَا يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ؟ قَالَ :« أُوصِيكُمْ بِتَقْوَى اللَّهِ وَالسَّمْعِ وَالطَّاعَةِ وَإِنْ عَبْدٌ حَبَشِىٌّ فَإِنَّهُ مَنْ يَعِشْ مِنْكُمْ يَرَى اخْتِلاَفًا كَثِيرًا وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الأُمُورِ فَإِنَّهَا ضَلاَلَةٌ فَمَنْ أَدْرَكَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَعَلَيْهِ بِسُنَّتِى وَسُنَّةِ الْخُلَفَاءِ الرَّاشِدِينَ الْمَهْدِيِّينَ عَضُّوا عَلَيْهَا بِالنَّوَاجِذِ  »،« وَإِيَّاكُمْ وَمُحْدَثَاتِ الأُمُورِ؛ فَإِنَّ كُلَّ مُحْدَثَةٍ بِدْعَةٌ وَكُلَّ بِدْعَةٍ ضَلاَلَةٌ ».  رواه أبو داود والتِّرْمِذِيُّ وقَالَ : حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ. الحديث التاسع والعشرون:أعمال تدخل صاحبها الجنة عَنْ مُعَاذِ بْنِ جَبَلٍ t قَالَ :قُلْتُ يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ: أَخْبِرْنِى بِعَمَلٍ يُدْخِلُنِى الْجَنَّةَ وَيُبَاعِدُنِى مِنَ النَّارِ. قَالَ « لَقَدْ سَأَلْتَنِى عَنْ عَظِيمٍ وَإِنَّهُ لَيَسِيرٌ عَلَى مَنْ يَسَّرَهُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ تَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ وَلاَ تُشْرِكُ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَتُقِيمُ الصَّلاَةَ وَتُؤْتِى الزَّكَاةَ وَتَصُومُ رَمَضَانَ وَتَحُجُّ الْبَيْتَ ». ثُمَّ قَالَ « أَلاَ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى أَبْوَابِ الْخَيْرِ الصَّوْمُ جُنَّةٌ وَالصَّدَقَةُ تُطْفِئُ الْخَطِيئَةَ كَمَا يُطْفِئُ الْمَاءُ النَّارَ وَصَلاَةُ الرَّجُلِ مِنْ جَوْفِ اللَّيْلِ ». قَالَ ثُمَّ تَلاَ : ﭽ ﮔ  ﮕ   ﮖ  ﮗ  ﮘ  ﮙ  ﮚ  ﮛ  ﮜ  ﮝ   ﮞ    ﭼالسجدة: ١٦  ... حَتَّى بَلَغَ...ﭽ     ﯤ    ﭼالسجدة: ١٩
ثُمَّ قَالَ « أَلاَ أُخْبِرُكَ بِرَأْسِ الأَمْرِ كُلِّهِ وَعَمُودِهِ وَذِرْوَةِ سَنَامِهِ ». قُلْتُ بَلَى يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ.
قَالَ « رَأْسُ الأَمْرِ الإِسْلاَمُ وَعَمُودُهُ الصَّلاَةُ وَذِرْوَةُ سَنَامِهِ الْجِهَادُ ». ثُمَّ قَالَ « أَلاَ أُخْبِرُكَ بِمَلاَكِ ذَلِكَ كُلِّهِ ». قُلْتُ بَلَى يَا نَبِىَّ اللَّهِ قَالَ فَأَخَذَ بِلِسَانِهِ قَالَ « كُفَّ عَلَيْكَ هَذَا ». فَقُلْتُ يَا نَبِىَّ اللَّهِ وَإِنَّا لَمُؤَاخَذُونَ بِمَا نَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ فَقَالَ « ثَكِلَتْكَ أُمُّكَ يَا مُعَاذُ وَهَلْ يَكُبُّ النَّاسَ فِى النَّارِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ أَوْ عَلَى مَنَاخِرِهِمْ إِلاَّ حَصَائِدُ أَلْسِنَتِهِمْ ». رواه التِّرْمِذِيُّ وقَالَ : حَدِيثٌ حَسَنٌ صَحِيحٌ.الحديث الثلاثون:فرائض الله تعالى وحدوده  عَنْ أَبِى ثَعْلَبَةَ الْخُشَنِىِّ:جُ  ْثُومِ بْنِ ناشِرٍt عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ r قَالَ: « إِنَّ اللَّهَ تعالى فَرَضَ فَرَائِضَ فَلاَ تُضَيِّعُوهَا وَحَدَّ حُدُودًا فَلاَ تَعْتَدُوهَا وَحَرَّمَ أَشْيَاءَ فَلاَ تَنْتَهِكُوهَا وَسَكَتَ عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ رَحْمَةً لَكُمْ غَيْرَ نِسْيَانٍ فَلاَ تَبْحَثُوا عَنْهَا ».حديث حسن رواه الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ وغَيْرُهُ. الحديث الحادي والثلاثون: فضيلة الزهد عَنْ أَبِي العباسِ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ السَّاعِدِىِّ ب قَالَ: أَتَى النبي -r رَجُلٌ فَقَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ دُلَّنِى عَلَى عَمَلٍ إِذَا أَنَا عَمِلْتُهُ أَحَبَّنِىَ اللَّهُ وَأَحَبَّنِىَ النَّاسُ فَقَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r :« ازْهَدْ فِى الدُّنْيَا يُحِبَّكَ اللَّهُ وَازْهَدْ فِيمَا فِى أَيْدِى النَّاسِ يُحِبُّوكَ ». حديث حسن رواه ابنُ مَاجَهْ وغَيْرُهُ بأسانيدَ صحيحةٍ.الحديث الثاني والثلاثون:النهي عن الضررعَنْ أَبِى سَعِيدٍ سَعْدِ بْنِ مَالِكٍ بْنِ سِنَانٍ الْخُدْرِىِّ t أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r قَالَ: « لاَ ضَرَرَ وَلاَ ضِرَارَ ».حديث حسن رواه ابنُ ماجَهْ والدَّارَقُطْنِ  يُّ وغيرُهُما مُسْنَداً، ورواه مالكٌ في الموطأ مُرْسَلاً عن عمرو بن يحيى عن أبيه عن النبي r فأسقط أبا سعيد .وله طُرُقٌ يُقَوِّي بعضُها بَعضَاً. الحديث الثالث والثلاثون:البيّ  نةُ على المُدَّعِي واليمينُ على مَنْ أنكرَ عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ب أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ rقَالَ :« لَوْ يُعْطَى النَّاسُ بِدَعْوَاهُمْ لاَدَّعَى رِجَالٌ أَمْوَالَ قَوْمٍ وَدِمَاءَهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ الْبَيِّنَةَ عَلَى الْمُدَّعِي وَالْيَمِينَ عَلَى مَنْ أَنْكَرَ ».حديث حسن رواه البَيْهَقِيُّ وغَيْرُهُ هكذا ، وبعضه في الصحيحين .الحديث الرابع والثلاثون: درجاتُ تغيير المنكر عَنْ أَبِي سَعِيدٍ الخُدْرِيِّ t قَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ  r يَقُولُ: « مَنْ رَأَى مِنْكُمْ مُنْكَرًا فَلْيُغَيِّرْهُ بِيَدِهِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِلِسَانِهِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَبِقَلْبِهِ وَذَلِكَ أَضْعَفُ الإِيمَانِ ». رواه مسلم.
الحديث الخامس والثلاثون: نصائحُ نَبَوِيَّةٌعَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَt قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِr :« لاَ تَحَاسَدُوا وَلاَ تَنَاجَشُوا وَلاَ تَبَاغَضُوا وَلاَ تَدَابَرُوا وَلاَ يَبِعْ بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَيْعِ بَعْضٍ وَكُونُوا عِبَادَ اللَّهِ إِخْوَانًا. الْمُسْلِمُ أَخُو الْمُسْلِمِ لاَ يَظْلِمُهُ وَلاَ يَخْذُلُهُ وَلاَ يَحْقِرُهُ. التَّقْوَى هَا هُنَا ». وَيُشِيرُ إِلَى صَدْرِهِ ثَلاَثَ مَرَّاتٍ « بِحَسْبِ امْرِئٍ مِنَ الشَّرِّ أَنْ يَحْقِرَ أَخَاهُ الْمُسْلِمَ كُلُّ الْمُسْلِمِ عَلَى الْمُسْلِمِ حَرَامٌ دَمُهُ وَمَالُهُ وَعِرْضُهُ ». رواه مسلم
الحديث السادس والثلاثون:فضل تفريج الكربات وطلب العلمعَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ tعَنِ النبي r قَالَ: « مَنْ نَفَّسَ عَنْ مُؤْمِنٍ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرَبِ الدُّنْيَا نَفَّسَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ كُرْبَةً مِنْ كُرَبِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَمَنْ يَسَّرَ عَلَى مُعْسِرٍ يَسَّرَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ فِى الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ سَتَرَ مُسْلِمًا سَتَرَهُ اللَّهُ فِى الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ فِى عَوْنِ الْعَبْدِ مَا كَانَ الْعَبْدُ فِى عَوْنِ أَخِيهِ وَمَنْ سَلَكَ طَرِيقًا يَلْتَمِسُ فِيهِ عِلْمًا سَهَّلَ اللَّهُ لَهُ بِهِ طَرِيقًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَمَا اجْتَمَعَ قَوْمٌ فِى بَيْتٍ مِنْ بُيُوتِ اللَّهِ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَيَتَدَارَسُون  َهُ بَيْنَهُمْ إِلاَّ نَزَلَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّكِينَةُ وَغَشِيَتْهُمُ الرَّحْمَةُ وَحَفَّتْهُمُ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَذَكَرَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِيمَنْ عِنْدَهُ وَمَنْ بَطَّأَ بِهِ عَمَلُهُ لَمْ يُسْرِعْ بِهِ نَسَبُهُ ». رواه مسلم بهذا اللفظ .
الحديث السابع والثلاثون:وقت كتابة الحسنات والسيئات وكيفيته عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ب عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ r فِيمَا يَرْوِى عَنْ رَبِّهِ Uقَالَ: « إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَتَبَ الْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ ، ثُمَّ بَيَّنَ ذَلِكَ فَمَنْ هَمّ بِحَسَنَةٍ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا كَتَبَهَا اللَّهُ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ حَسَنَةً كَامِلَةً ، فَإِنْ هُوَ هَمَّ بِها فَعَمِلَهَا كَتَبَهَا اللَّهُ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ عَشْرَ حَسَنَاتٍ إِلَى سَبْعِمِائَةِ ضِعْفٍ إِلَى أَضْعَافٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ، وَمَنْ هَمَّ بِسَيِّئَةٍ فَلَمْ يَعْمَلْهَا كَتَبَهَا اللَّهُ لَهُ عِنْدَهُ حَسَنَةً كَامِلَةً ، فَإِنْ هُوَ هَمَّ بِهَا فَعَمِلَهَا كَتَبَهَا اللَّهُ لَهُ سَيِّئَةً وَاحِدَةً » .رواه البخاري ومسلم في صحيحيهما بهذه الحروف.الحديث الثامن والثلاثون:كل مؤمنٍ تقيٍّ هو لله تعالى وليٌّ عَنْ أَبِى هُرَيْرَةَ t قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r :« إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَالَ مَنْ عَادَى لِى وَلِيًّا فَقَدْ آذَنْتُهُ بِالْحَرْبِ ، وَمَا تَقَرَّبَ إِلَىَّ عَبْدِى بِشَىْءٍ أَحَبَّ إِلَىَّ مِمَّا افْتَرَضْتُ عَلَيْهِ ، وَمَا يَزَالُ عَبْدِى يَتَقَرَّبُ إِلَىَّ بِالنَّوَافِلِ حَتَّى أُحِبَّهُ ، فَإِذَا أَحْبَبْتُهُ كُنْتُ سَمْعَهُ الَّذِى يَسْمَعُ بِهِ ، وَبَصَرَهُ الَّذِى يُبْصِرُ بِهِ ، وَيَدَهُ الَّتِى يَبْطُشُ بِهَا وَرِجْلَهُ الَّتِى يَمْشِى بِهَا ، وَإِنْ سَأَلَنِى لأُعْطِيَنَّهُ ، وَلَئِنِ اسْتَعَاذَنِى لأُعِيذَنَّهُ ، وَمَا تَرَدَّدْتُ عَنْ شَىْءٍ أَنَا فَاعِلُهُ تَرَدُّدِى عَنْ نَفْسِ الْمُؤْمِنِ ، يَكْرَهُ الْمَوْتَ وَأَنَا أَكْرَهُ مَسَاءَتَهُ » . رواه البخاريالحديث التاسع والثلاثون:من خصائص أمة النبي  rعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ب أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ r قَالَ:  « إِنَّ اللَّهَ تَجَاوَزَ لِى عَنْ أُمَّتِى :الْخَطَأَ وَالنِّسْيَانَ وَمَا اسْتُكْرِهُوا عَلَيْهِ ». حديث حسن رواه ابنُ ماجَهْ والبيْهَقِيُّ وغيرُهما.الحديث الأربعون:الزهد في الدنيا والتقلل منهاعَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ ب قَالَ: أَخَذَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ r بِمَنْكِبي فَقَالَ: « كُنْ فِى الدُّنْيَا كَأَنَّكَ غَرِيبٌ ، أَوْ عَابِرُ سَبِيلٍ » . وَكَانَ ابْنُ عُمَرَ يَقُولُ: إِذَا أَمْسَيْتَ فَلاَ تَنْتَظِرِ الصَّبَاحَ ، وَإِذَا أَصْبَحْتَ فَلاَ تَنْتَظِرِ الْمَسَاءَ ، وَخُذْ مِنْ صِحَّتِكَ لِمَرَضِكَ ، وَمِنْ حَيَاتِكَ لِمَوْتِكَ ". رواه البخاريُّ.الحديث الحادي والأربعون:هوى المسلم تابع للشريعة المحمديةعَنْ عَبْدِ اللهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍوبْنِ العاصِ ب ، قَالَ : قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ r: « لا يُؤْمِنُ أَحَدُكُمْ حَتَّى يَكُونُ هَواهُ تَبَعَاً لِمَا جِئْتُ بِهِ ». حديث حسن صحيح رُوِّيْناهُ في كتاب الحُجَّةِ بإسناد صحيح.الحديث الثاني والأربعون:سعة رحمة الله تعالى وخطورة الشرك به Iعَنْ أَنَسٍ tقَالَ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ rيَقُولُ: « قَالَ اللَّهُ تعالى :يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ مَا دَعَوْتَنِى وَرَجَوْتَنِى غَفَرْتُ لَكَ عَلَى مَا كَانَ فِيكَ وَلاَ أُبَالِى يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ لَوْ بَلَغَتْ ذُنُوبُكَ عَنَانَ السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ اسْتَغْفَرْتَنِ  ى غَفَرْتُ لَكَ وَلاَ أُبَالِى يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ إِنَّكَ لَوْ أَتَيْتَنِى بِقُرَابِ الأَرْضِ خَطَايَا ثُمَّ لَقِيتَنِى لاَ تُشْرِكُ بِى شَيْئًا لأَتَيْتُكَ بِقُرَابِهَا مَغْفِرَةً ». رواه التِّرْمِذِيُّ وقال: حديث حسن صحيح

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن السليماني

أرجو تصحيح الحديث الأول
فقد سقطت منه : ''فمن كانت هجرته إلى الله ورسوله فهجرته إلى الله ورسوله''
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------

